# 18 Weird Things That Authors Do



## A. E. Lowan (Oct 29, 2013)

Ran across this yesterday and it totally cracked me up!

18 Weird Things That Authors Do

It has a whole lot of gif's, so give it a sec to load.


----------



## Ireth (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I do SO MANY of these things.


----------



## druidofwinter (Oct 29, 2013)

That was so funny! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Spider (Oct 30, 2013)

Haha! I love number 13.


----------



## Zero Angel (Oct 30, 2013)

That made me laugh out loud. THANKS. Loved the bunny falling over


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Oct 30, 2013)

Hahaha, 10, 11, 14, and 18 really cracked me up.


----------



## Chilari (Oct 30, 2013)

I never really like these gif-lists. They seem a bit hollow and all those gifs in one page remind me of 1990s websites. With a lot of them, the static photo will do to portray the meaning. It's all just clickbait.


----------

